# Help needed PLEASE



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Hi all I was recently picked for the finals of a competition for festool and it's now in the public voting stages. 

As a long standing member here I was hoping to get a bit of support  please

I was quite confident that most people thought my video was the best and that I stood a good chance of winning. That was until I found out some of the guys have Twitter accounts with thousands of followers. Hardly fair but it is within the rules. Anyway I'd like to redress the balance if I can and get you all to vote.

You won't be doing it for nothing either as every vote you make gives you a chance to win a festool radio. You can vote once a day everyday until the 8th March. Hopefully I can get you all to back me and keep backing me all the way to the end  

Oh and hope the video makes you laugh.


Vote for Chris to win The Sound of SYSROCK #Festunes http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Hope this is ok mods


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (26 Feb 2016)

Well, there's one for you and i shall check each day.


----------



## RogerP (26 Feb 2016)

Done.
Good luck!


----------



## NazNomad (26 Feb 2016)

Done.


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys keep it up if you can please.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## philip (26 Feb 2016)

done


----------



## Wuffles (26 Feb 2016)

Is it DAB Chris?









































Only joking.


----------



## Alexam (26 Feb 2016)

I'm in - voted.


----------



## Paul200 (26 Feb 2016)

Done!


----------



## Adam9453 (26 Feb 2016)

done


----------



## Adam9453 (26 Feb 2016)

keep reminding us as that'll help us remember to keep voting


----------



## Bod (26 Feb 2016)

Done 

Bod


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (26 Feb 2016)

I voted for the other guy  (just kidding....you're done)


----------



## Homers double (26 Feb 2016)

Another vote here


----------



## damo8604 (26 Feb 2016)

Done


----------



## blackrodd (26 Feb 2016)

Another vote here!


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys please keep it up  really appreciate the support.

I will bump this thread everyday if that's ok to remind you all.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":8x8vy7vu said:


> Is it DAB Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Dick Aboard Bike 

That's me lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (26 Feb 2016)

£5000 worth of tools! Nice prize

Definitely the best video!

Voted


----------



## mikefab (26 Feb 2016)

Done


----------



## Woodchips2 (26 Feb 2016)

Done and the video is funny. Well done and hope you win =D> =D> 

Regards Keith


----------



## AES (26 Feb 2016)

just seen that voting is limited to UK & N. Ireland, sorry. But I DID try!

P.S. What's Festool? =P~  

AES


----------



## bussy (26 Feb 2016)

Done


----------



## davem62 (26 Feb 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Emanuel (26 Feb 2016)

Clearly you put the most effort in creating your video. Just looked at yours and some of the other ones and haven't seen one as creative.
Good luck!


----------



## Steve1066 (26 Feb 2016)

Done and good luck


----------



## Wuffles (26 Feb 2016)

Emanuel":hncrtmnv said:


> Clearly you put the most effort in creating your video. Just looked at yours and some of the other ones and haven't seen one as creative.
> Good luck!



T̶h̶e̶ R̶o̶c̶k̶y̶ o̶n̶e̶ i̶s̶ q̶u̶i̶t̶e̶ g̶o̶o̶d̶

Yes Chris, best of luck. I thought the prize was just a *NON DAB* radio, but it's loads more isn't it. What do we get?


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Emanuel":3ibmpstg said:


> Clearly you put the most effort in creating your video. Just looked at yours and some of the other ones and haven't seen one as creative.
> Good luck!


Exactly that's why I'm annoyed at this guy who has thousands of followers on Twitter thinking he can win with no effort.

My 15 year old son did the video and he has Aspergers syndrome so I'd love it to win not just for me but it would give his confidence such a boost .

Thanks guys and please keep it up you're doing so well

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":63r3z0a1 said:


> Emanuel":63r3z0a1 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly you put the most effort in creating your video. Just looked at yours and some of the other ones and haven't seen one as creative.
> ...


I think my bar bill will be huge ; ) cheers



Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emanuel (26 Feb 2016)

chippy1970":1scdaqq6 said:


> Emanuel":1scdaqq6 said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly you put the most effort in creating your video. Just looked at yours and some of the other ones and haven't seen one as creative.
> ...



Tell your son that he did a very good job.


----------



## n0legs (26 Feb 2016)

I can't be bought [-X

If you can promise you'll not try out for X-Fuctor, etc, you can have my vote. 
Dude you are tone deaf :lol:


----------



## DiscoStu (26 Feb 2016)

Well as I said earlier the best video but I didn't know that you'd got expert help. I think we need to be told what percentage of the winning prize the video maker is going to get? Sounds like at least a new iPad / iPhone / Mac / Go Pro / DJI Phantom Quad Copter / Nikon DSLR? 

I definitely voted based on the video and not the singing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldhead (26 Feb 2016)

Done good luck

Stew


----------



## inkyblue (26 Feb 2016)

voted....good luck


----------



## mseries (26 Feb 2016)

Easily the best video and if these are the finalists the ones that didn't make it must have been pretty awful. Interesting that you are using that saw but with no PPE. I notice that you are on the RHS of the road so I suspect California where I believe crash helmets are not mandatory !!


----------



## MickCheese (26 Feb 2016)

I thought it was very good. Made me smile so voted. 

Mick


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Emanuel":1j5zn5yn said:


> chippy1970":1j5zn5yn said:
> 
> 
> > Emanuel":1j5zn5yn said:
> ...


I will  thanks

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

n0legs":96qeh2pt said:


> I can't be bought [-X
> 
> If you can promise you'll not try out for X-Fuctor, etc, you can have my vote.
> Dude you are tone deaf :lol:


It's the nerves with training I'm sure I'll be great lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

DiscoStu":h2ugxaob said:


> Well as I said earlier the best video but I didn't know that you'd got expert help. I think we need to be told what percentage of the winning prize the video maker is going to get? Sounds like at least a new iPad / iPhone / Mac / Go Pro / DJI Phantom Quad Copter / Nikon DSLR?
> 
> I definitely voted based on the video and not the singing!
> 
> ...


He just got a new laptop but then that was his money. I think he'll be getting something if I win  maybe a festool pencil lol.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wuffles (26 Feb 2016)

chippy1970":193l3qse said:


> DiscoStu":193l3qse said:
> 
> 
> > Well as I said earlier the best video but I didn't know that you'd got expert help. I think we need to be told what percentage of the winning prize the video maker is going to get? Sounds like at least a new iPad / iPhone / Mac / Go Pro / DJI Phantom Quad Copter / Nikon DSLR?
> ...



£80


----------



## Fatboy (26 Feb 2016)

voted - I think you chose the right profession though lol

oh, and good luck


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":2nnartlx said:


> chippy1970":2nnartlx said:
> 
> 
> > DiscoStu":2nnartlx said:
> ...


He helped me at work a couple of days too last week while he was off school. He's a great lad can't wait till my youngest is older and he can help too and I can have a rest lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (26 Feb 2016)

Gave me a good chuckle.
Voted of course.
I also posted it up on a gaming site I admin so you should get another 20/40 or so votes off there. 
Talk about sticking to the day job lol. 
What you should be doing is getting it out to the facebook mob. Its Flash Gordan bad, so in a _good_ way. I'll get the Mrs to post it up on facebook and ask her mates to like it. You never know. Viral's only bad if it's a disease 

Chris


----------



## chippy1970 (26 Feb 2016)

Cheers Chris that's great. I'm doing Twitter and Facebook got one famous retweet sort of lol. If you watch George Clark on ch4 he has a joiner Will who have me a retweet.

I'm new to Twitter but I've got some very good advisors 

Thanks for your help keep it up  

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0legs (26 Feb 2016)

chippy1970":243rn284 said:


> It's the nerves with training I'm sure I'll be great lol
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



You're gonna' need quite a bit :lol: 
You've got my vote, good luck


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

Morning all let's keep the momentum going through the weekend. It takes seconds to vote.

Thanks

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0legs (27 Feb 2016)

Had a look at some of the others and yours by a long way is the best.
Got my vote in for today.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

n0legs":26483d9y said:


> Had a look at some of the others and yours by a long way is the best.
> Got my vote in for today.


That's what most people are saying but some of the other guys are really going for it with real campaigns on social media. I'm trying my best with Facebook and Twitter but I'm not an expert.

Maybe there's some social media IT experts here who can help ?

My Twitter is @Biggscarpentry if anyone wants to look.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (27 Feb 2016)

Shared it on Facebook too.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

Cheers Mark  really appreciate it.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 Feb 2016)

Voted 

Coley


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 Feb 2016)

I'm in. Good luck.

Alan


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys keep it up if you can until the 8th March. 

It takes seconds to do and you never know one of you lot might win a radio.

Thanks again everyone 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## custard (27 Feb 2016)

Done


----------



## paul-c (27 Feb 2016)

done
must admit looked at a couple of the others you should genuinely win anyway =D> - i am surprised they allowed the girl ( amy , i think it was) to appear as i was waiting for her to jam that chisel into her cheek each time she brought it up towards her face :shock:


----------



## Wuffles (27 Feb 2016)

paul-c":286k9rei said:


> done
> must admit looked at a couple of the others you should genuinely win anyway =D> - i am surprised they allowed the girl ( amy , i think it was) to appear as i was waiting for her to jam that chisel into her cheek each time she brought it up towards her face :shock:



As long as she doesn't hurt herself with a Festool they wouldn't really care.

In fact, if it's a competitor's chisel, all the better  

Voted again.


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Feb 2016)

Great video, you have my vote, maybe they should take your lead with a new logo

Festool born to be used

Cheers Peter


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

paul-c":ggst2rdu said:


> done
> must admit looked at a couple of the others you should genuinely win anyway =D> - i am surprised they allowed the girl ( amy , i think it was) to appear as i was waiting for her to jam that chisel into her cheek each time she brought it up towards her face :shock:


Thanks Paul, that's good to hear. I'm getting such great support.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Feb 2016)

Cheers guys and I'm sorry if I keep on but please make sure you go back and vote again everyday.

Oh and If you can share on social media that'd be great too 

Please

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2016)

Morning all 







PLEASE

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Feb 2016)

Three more for you, anyway.  best of luck with it.


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2016)

Cheers Phil keep doing it when you can.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcros (28 Feb 2016)

done


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2016)

marcros":1o8g1p5j said:


> done


Thanks  

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (28 Feb 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Peter Sefton (28 Feb 2016)

The daily deed is done


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2016)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## undergroundhunter (28 Feb 2016)

Done


----------



## Bm101 (28 Feb 2016)

15 or so from the Gaming mob so far, more will follow I'm sure. 







Patron Saint of Lost Causes lol.


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2016)

Bm101":37qzsfzp said:


> 15 or so from the Gaming mob so far, more will follow I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that's great  truly grateful to everyone.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrubby (28 Feb 2016)

Voted - good luck
Matt


----------



## ColeyS1 (29 Feb 2016)

Done- new day, new vote 

Coley


----------



## Monkey Mark (29 Feb 2016)

Voted each day so far. Also roped a few friends in to help. Will speak to everyone at work today.


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Feb 2016)

Here's my other job when I'm not singing

Oh and thanks for voting everyone 






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (29 Feb 2016)

Circulated an email around work, roughly 530 staff. Had a fair few reply letting me know they have voted.


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Feb 2016)

Cheers Mark nice one 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2016)

For any of you that are on Twitter here's mine if you want to follow

@Biggscarpentry

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2016)

A couple more - you must be racking a few up now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Mar 2016)

Put one in for swmbo - didn't think to do that before.


----------



## Kalimna (1 Mar 2016)

Done..


----------



## RogerP (1 Mar 2016)

3rd day done


----------



## Monkey Mark (1 Mar 2016)

Done.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2016)

phil.p":ydnc4n8r said:


> A couple more - you must be racking a few up now.


I hope so but I reckon it'll be close

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2016)

Cheers everyone , I know I keep on but I really do appreciate all the help


----------



## Bm101 (1 Mar 2016)

Yes you do.  3 more done, I'm now using my old email accounts as well. You better win this!


----------



## ColeyS1 (1 Mar 2016)

Boosh 

Coley


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Mar 2016)

Another three! You're on a roll!


----------



## chippy1970 (2 Mar 2016)

Cheers everyone 

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (2 Mar 2016)

Done


----------



## Markvk (2 Mar 2016)

done on all 8 of my emaill addresses and my wifes as well


----------



## Markvk (2 Mar 2016)

just posted this on my facebook timeline, maybe we all could do the same?

Can all of you help a friend of mine and vote for his video to win some tools? please click on the link below and vote for him.

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


----------



## hammer n nails (2 Mar 2016)

Done


----------



## chippy1970 (2 Mar 2016)

Good on ya guys doing a great job. I see one guy is catching up on views on youtube. I bet the views don't fully correspond with votes. We'll all know on the 8th.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (2 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## chippy1970 (2 Mar 2016)

Cheers 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## mindthatwhatouch (2 Mar 2016)

Done
And will try to get you some Facebook time as well!


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Mar 2016)

Very good!


----------



## blackrodd (3 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## Monkey Mark (3 Mar 2016)

Done


----------



## Monkey Mark (3 Mar 2016)

Markvk":12s3uyln said:


> just posted this on my facebook timeline, maybe we all could do the same?
> 
> Can all of you help a friend of mine and vote for his video to win some tools? please click on the link below and vote for him.
> 
> http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


Good idea. Copied that


----------



## Bm101 (3 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## chippy1970 (3 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys keep it up ,everyone is doing great 

Had a pig of a day thanks to Howdens grrr!! So I've not been online all day. Just got in and great to see everyone still supporting.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (3 Mar 2016)

This popped up on another forum I'm on  thought I'd share.







Cheers everyone 

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Mar 2016)

Just for anyone new to this thread I thought I'd post this to save you reading through as it's quite big now 

Here's my video entry for a festool competition there's a voting link in the description or you can use the link below.

https://youtu.be/6VZijs2kunk

Below is the direct link to my voting page where you can vote once a day everyday until midnight on the 8th.

Your votes help me but also you have the chance to win a festool radio.

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

This is the main page if you wanted to watch the others

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.UK

Many thanks to everyone who has been helping . From the bottom of my heart I say thanks. It's been really great to see how helpful you lot are.

5 days left please keep it up


----------



## Markvk (4 Mar 2016)

can wew vote every day on the same emails or just the once?


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Mar 2016)

Markvk":3g7v0tcm said:


> can wew vote every day on the same emails or just the once?


You can vote again once everyday with the same email. 

You get one vote per email per day every single day


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Mar 2016)

Another six - they must be rolling in now.


----------



## blackrodd (4 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Mar 2016)

Only doing the one email, but every little helps 

Coley


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Mar 2016)

phil.p":1s68jefl said:


> Another six - they must be rolling in now.


I really hope so but one other contestant caught up with me on youtube views . They might not reflect the actual votes though 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Mar 2016)

Don't forget to vote on behalf of swmbo, children etc.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Mar 2016)

phil.p":1qzjn5tt said:


> Don't forget to vote on behalf of swmbo, children etc.


And your postman, milkman and anyone else please


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Mar 2016)

Been on and voted. Athough I have to say the bloke with long hair doing bon jovi was very good!


----------



## Bm101 (4 Mar 2016)

Woodmonkey":1p7j5hkt said:


> Been on and voted. Athough I have to say the bloke with long hair doing bon jovi was very good!



:shock: 

Four more days! Four more days! 
It's like a tiny version of the World Cup! 
You might harbour hopes of winning but your team have a few injuries. And let's _face it_, you're supporting your home team._ (nutmegs the Nationalist issue)_. Lets' face it there's always the Dutch or if they show up, the Germans with their refined breed of teamwork and efficient football, the Brazilians with their flair and skills. The French if they aren't on a communist sit in. There's a host of other teams with the ability to win on their day.
As a fan, you've saved hard, the build up has been slow but magnetic. You've followed them to Andorra. (17 goals by Peter Crouch that day). You got sucked in and now the tension is building unbearably. Not long now. You've been disappointed before. You know how it goes. But deep down, on the inside, you can't help but support your team even if you laugh it off pretend not to care. 
'Come Onnnnn!' you've muttered in frustration into your pint as the fools around you in the pub scream at every miss-kick and wild challenge. Every foul, every dive, every substitution.

'We're though the third round, that's good' says Bob. You say nothing but cast him a dark glance. _silly person_. The tension's building.
You're into the Final.
Your team just need the luck on the day right?
On the day _any_ team might hold that glorious trophy aloft. That green and black jackpot of riches that every team has strived for. Every player has dreamed of since as kids they kicked an old Black and Decker drill round the park and used jumpleads for goalposts.

One last push!


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Mar 2016)

Brilliant love it lol.

Im useless at football but Im not a bad carpenter  , we wont mention the singing lol.

Please keep it going through the weekend all the way to midnight Tuesday.


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Mar 2016)

Daily reminder to vote  please keep the voting up everyday I'm gonna need it ....Thanks 

I'm off to work now , have a great weekend everyone 

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (5 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Mar 2016)

Cheers 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildman (5 Mar 2016)

done


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Mar 2016)

Hi everyone 3 days left and I need you to vote everyday please.

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Happy mother's day 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (6 Mar 2016)

Pow

Coley


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Mar 2016)

ColeyS1":201hyi9g said:


> Pow
> 
> Coley


Cheers


----------



## blackrodd (6 Mar 2016)

Done!


----------



## porker (6 Mar 2016)

Done


----------



## chippy1970 (6 Mar 2016)

Cheers 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2016)

bump


----------



## ColeyS1 (7 Mar 2016)

3 more, I'm sure my workmate would have been keen to vote 

Coley


----------



## beganasatree (7 Mar 2016)

Job done


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


----------



## DiscoStu (7 Mar 2016)

Two days until your son gets some nice new gadgets!


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

DiscoStu":2mudgn1j said:


> Two days until your son gets some nice new gadgets!


New game for his Xbox 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (7 Mar 2016)

Done


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (7 Mar 2016)

done!


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

blackrodd":38liehgl said:


> done!


Nice one Rodders 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (7 Mar 2016)

My Mrs loves your video too! So do half the people in my contacts list. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

Bm101":2liud16d said:


> My Mrs loves your video too! So do half the people in my contacts list. Who'd a thunk it?


Lol nice one

I'm just about to watch my son do a speech and collect his Duke of Edinburgh award . One proud mum ,dad and little brother sitting here

Couldnt resist checking in here while I'm waiting


----------



## chippy1970 (7 Mar 2016)

My boy meeting the mayor tonight. He did a speech to 500 people too. I couldn't have done that at his age, don't think I could do it now lol

Proud parents


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

Today is the last day to vote so please vote and ask anyone you know to vote. I really need every vote I can get.

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Mar 2016)

Best of luck, Chris. I'm sure my daughter and my wife will wonder why on earth they've started to get Festool advertising emails ...


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

phil.p":qw7s4ku2 said:


> Best of luck, Chris. I'm sure my daughter and my wife will wonder why on earth they've started to get Festool advertising emails ...


Lol thanks Phil

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoStu (8 Mar 2016)

chippy1970":27fo1x2d said:


> DiscoStu":27fo1x2d said:
> 
> 
> > Two days until your son gets some nice new gadgets!
> ...



Right I'm not voting anymore until your offer improves. It's obvious he's done all the hard work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

DiscoStu":3ect8or9 said:


> chippy1970":3ect8or9 said:
> 
> 
> > DiscoStu":3ect8or9 said:
> ...


 alright 2 then 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (8 Mar 2016)

Does it matter if I've been voting for the wrong person


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

Monkey Mark":3rf36b6u said:


> Does it matter if I've been voting for the wrong person


As long as that wrong person is ME  it's fine. Lol


----------



## Roughcut (8 Mar 2016)

Best of luck.
I've been a good boy and voted for you everyday since you started your election campaign, so I hope it's been a help to you.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

Roughcut":10krn7dv said:


> Best of luck.
> I've been a good boy and voted for you everyday since you started your election campaign, so I hope it's been a help to you.
> Fingers crossed!


Cheers really appreciate the help 

I've got everything crossed lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (8 Mar 2016)

Done!, I've also voted everyday, I do hope you win, I like to see people having a go, best of luck,
Rodders


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

blackrodd":2bnunx44 said:


> Done!, I've also voted everyday, I do hope you win, I like to see people having a go, best of luck,
> Rodders


Thanks Rodders

I nearly didn't do the video. I've got quite bad anxiety so it took a lot for me make a fool of myself world wide lol.

I'm really glad I did though and it's great to see the support I've been given. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

10 hours left to vote!

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28

Thanks to everyone who has got involved 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (8 Mar 2016)




----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

8 hours left please get those last votes in 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## bussy (8 Mar 2016)

Last vote cast. Good luck Chris, 

Marty


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

Thanks Marty 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

Please keep the voting going right up until the end.

http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Mar 2016)

1 hour left to vote, if you're still up and haven't voted please vote on the link.

To all those who have supported me I'm really grateful for all the help and encouragement. It's a real eye opener to how nice people can really be. 

Thanks

Chris


http://www.festool-sysrock.co.uk/?m=28


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Mar 2016)

Voting is over now. Thanks to all who've helped  . The results are out on Friday so I'll let you all know how I did then.

Chris

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (9 Mar 2016)

Good luck. I'll be eagerly awaiting the result.


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Mar 2016)

Had some news today  

I didn't win but came 3rd but I'm still over the moon with that.

Thanks to everyone who voted and helped you lot really are the best 

Just off to festool uk to work out what I want with my prize money 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Mark (10 Mar 2016)

chippy1970":1l112w3c said:


> Had some news today
> 
> I didn't win but came 3rd but I'm still over the moon with that.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Bm101 (10 Mar 2016)

Woohoooo!


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys just looking at the big router that's gonna wipe out most of the prize money.

Thanks again I couldn't have done it without all you lot voting 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (10 Mar 2016)

I'll be round Sunday to borrow that 6am sharp.


----------



## blackrodd (10 Mar 2016)

chippy1970":2l73mjot said:


> Had some news today
> 
> I didn't win but came 3rd but I'm still over the moon with that.
> 
> ...



Very good news, I'm very happy for you, please post pics of what you get.
Rodders


----------



## chippy1970 (10 Mar 2016)

blackrodd":1kff6d86 said:


> chippy1970":1kff6d86 said:
> 
> 
> > Had some news today
> ...


Will do 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0legs (10 Mar 2016)

Well done that man =D>


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Mar 2016)

Cheers 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Mar 2016)

I've suddenly developed serious case of router envy (as a user of a 26 y.o. Bosch GOF 1700  )


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Mar 2016)

Well done ! Better than a kick in the balls 

Coley


----------



## Wuffles (11 Mar 2016)

Who won it Chris?


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Mar 2016)

Wuffles":3gpfx5ck said:


> Who won it Chris?


The two guys in the van , carpool karaoke.


----------



## chippy1970 (11 Mar 2016)

Hope one of you guys wins a radio

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Mar 2016)

viewtopic.php?t=96651

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

